# which car would you recommend?



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya,
Wonder if anyone can offer any ideas?
Me and Dh are looking for another car for me (sick of my one it has had faults since getting it in April). My main problem is I am only 5ft tall so struggle to reach pedals properly in most cars, and if I can reach the pedals I cant see over the streering wheel. (I only have 26" legs which also doesnt help!)
At the mo I have a Megane, but although I can see out and reach the pedals, I have to sit so close to the steering wheel my knees are constantly hitting the streering column which is very uncomfortable. I have tried sitting on cusions but I feel uncomfortable doing this (as well as a bit of a pillock lol)
I Have tried Fords but the seating position is low so cant see over the steering wheel. We are avoiding renaults as every one we have had has developed problems left right and centre, and its always expensive problems. 
Ideally I want something between the size of the megane and a Saab, not estates or diddy cars (had a clio and felt cooped up in it lol) and to make matters really awkward we are looking second hand so W reg upwards.
DH said that there are some cars out there with adjustable pedal boxes but its finding them in our budget! 
The sort of cars we have looked at are Vectras, Astras, BMW (compact one) and things along those lines. I dont want to be chopping and changing cars in another few months so want something that will stand the test of time..and the kids!
Anyone had similar probs? got any recomendations??

cheers Corrina xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Corrina,

What about a Honda? I hae one the seats are adjustable, as is the steering wheel.

Fab to drive, and have never had any probs with it

Lisa xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hiya Lisa,
Hadnt thought of hondas... silly question are they "heavy".. im such a woman lol

Dh is so lucky hes near on 6ft with long legs and fits in everything!! Men tisk !!

Corrina xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Corrina, they are fab cars! We had a Peugot prior to gettin this car, i would notget another Peugot, nothing but probs!!

Steering really light on it, the gear stick is half way up the dash board too, which is so much easier 

ours is an 03 plate, so not the new model, i prefer the older ones, its a type s, so its nice and fast too  and its huge inside, really decieving from the outside

Lisa xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

cheers for info hun.. off to scoure auto trader, ebay and everything in between lol. 

Was it difficult to get used to the gear stick being further up? 

We looked at getting a peugeot 306 but I didnt want to go back to having a smaller car, although DH said there arent, they look it to me heehee 

And although I normally say size doesnt matter, when it comes to 2 kids, 1 dog and a months shopping a spacious car is well and truely needed!

Corrina xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats what we had a 306, waas in the garage 10 times in a year!!! The car was only 2 years old and only had 8k miles on the clock!!  

Found the gear stick really easy, its odd to drive other cars now though 

Have fun searching!!!

Lisa xx


----------



## paula37 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hiya Carrie

Have you thought about a Mazda 3.  I work for a Mazda dealership and am always jumping in and out of different cars and i'm only 5'1" and I'm ok with this.   I drive an MG ZR and although they don't make them anymore you'll certainly pick up a 2nd hand one.

Paula


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol dont you just love cars heehee.. thats what put us of having another renault, my clio the gear box was on the way out (plus had no power steering aswas an old beast!), so got rid and got the megane, dh noticed 2nd was a bit iffy but put it down to him having boats for feet and not being able to push pedal properly, now we notice that the actual clutch pedal is iffy and 2nd, 3rd and 4th are a bit on the dodgy side, MIL has a laguna estate.. 03 plate and has spent more on work to the car than the car was brought for! DH had laguna saloon and dont even get me going on that!

Might pop down to the mazda dealers down the bottom of the road and have a sit in some of their cars actually.. feel a bit of a fool doing it though as looking for second hand one heehee.. good excuse to pretend im buying a brand new bingo car though (I love the little sporty ones but they are so impractical!)

totting up a list of cars ready for DHs return from work. Ive noticed so many newer cars for sale now due to this credit crunch prob.. Dont like it but if it gets me a cheap new car Im game !!

Corrina xx (the next stig   )


----------



## paula37 (Jun 14, 2005)

Carrie

They will sell 2nd hand cars at your Mazda dealer - we do.  If they don't have anything in your price range just tell them how much you want to spend and they should be able to source for you.  We do that for customers.  

Paula


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I shall get my haggling head on ..
Just looked on ebay and there is a scrummy bright yellow mg zr on there!! but typically its all the way up north! grrrr

off to do more hunting.. would love a newer car before the start of new school term aswell lol...although I seem to be the only one not in a 08 plate pick up/ range rover thing up there!

Corrina xx


----------



## paula37 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah but least your not paying £400 a year road tax and £100 + to fill up the tank.  I use to have a Land Rover Freelander and it was costing me too much to run so got my little one which is so much cheaper to run.


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm 4' 11 and I have had no problem in an astra, or a focus for that matter (although know you don't like them).

Toyota corrolla's are also on the easy side to drive for short @rses  

good luck


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol Ive thought that every time I see them climbing out of their practically monster truck motors. We were going to get a big 4x4 to tow the caravan but now we are settling for 2 practical cars and getting rid of the caravan, too many argumants from the kids that they wouldnt be seen dead in one lol.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hiya, our posts crossed heehee. 
Im glad to hear astras are fine for us "tall for our height gals" as there seem to be loads about for good money. Really does annoy me that so many car manufactures dont think about shorter people when designing cars.
I had to drive DHs Saab before we got my megane, and although I felt comfortable with the enormous size leap from a clio, I had to almost lay flat in the drivers seat to put the clutch and the breaks down! Poor DS was wailing all the way along the A3 "ohh my god were gonna die mummy cant see where shes going"!

Corrina xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a vauxhall corsa, and you can alter the height of theseat and steering wheel


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok no laughing but I have a skoda octavia (if you  then it's  for you!)

Given the option (& a larger bank account) it wouldn't be my first choice of car but as it has the VW chassis outside and VW buttons and dials inside it's pretty much like having a Vdub but it was considerably cheaper. The main reason for posting though is that it has no less than 4   different seat adjustment buttons so if you can cope with the badge it's worth having a look .....

B x



I love my car, there, I've said it


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> Ok no laughing but I have a skoda octavia (if you  then it's  for you!)


     *runs and hides*


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Right where is she.......?

*N I K K I* get back 'ere you!


----------



## waywardstork (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi there.
I know you said you don't like Ford's but I must say that I have a Ford KA and absolutely love it.  It is nippy, fuel efficient, cheap to run (incl tax, services etc).
I am 5'3 and can see clearly over the stearing wheel.  My inside leg is 29' and I don't even have the seet all the way forward yet!  Because of the funky shape of the dashboard, there is nothing to obstruct your view and you can see clearly over the bonnet and out the back window (the car end at the window anyway! Lol)
Unless you have had terrible experiences with Fords, it could be worth just taking a test drive in one.  Also, you can pick up second hand KA's for good prices too!

Good luck,
waywardstork


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Corinne


I have a KIa Sedona. Its a big people carrier (we have twins and go camping too). Im 5ft 1 and 1/2 and have short legs and it adjusts perfectly and being high up even as short as me you have a great view of the road. Is the best car ive had. 

Chris


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Corrina

Have you thought about buying an automatic?

I'm 5'1" & we have a Toyota Corolla (manual) which I love driving.  There are tons of room in the back (my FIL who is 6'2" has no trouble sitting in the back).  However, the boot space isn't great & certainly wouldn't get a month's shopping AND a buggy (unless it's a Quinny Zapp!) in the boot.

We also have a Toyota Avensis (Mondeo size) but because it's an automatic, I don't have to have the seat all the way forward.  The boot is enormous & the seats are really comfortable & neither car is a hard ride (I have driven a Mazda & Astra & had backache afterwards!  ).

If you want reliability, you can't go far wrong with Japanese cars.  

For an outsider, if you can see past the badge, Skoda is very good value for money (they are part of VW, Audi & Seat).  They always come in the top 3 for customer satisfaction in all the car magazines. 

I hope you find your 'Wow' car soon!!

Ronnie
xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi peeps,
Cheers for your input,
I have collated a BIIIIIG list and although DH doesnt realise it yet we will be off trying cars for size on his day off 

Backache and crampy legs are a big issue with me as have knee problems. So looking for comfort is a huge part of the equation. I drive DS to school 11 miles a day and on weekends I do the run from Guildford to chichester and back, which is a slow old journey at the best of times!!

What are people carriers like to park? Im a bit "blonde" when it comes to parking and tend to abandon in parking spaces heehee... and as for parallel parking pft thats always a giggle to watch!

Re automatics I have only ever been a passenger in them... it confuses me that there is no clutch lol.. I did consider a semi automatic as they look funky to drive. Problem is I get bored even when driving so need gears to fiddle with to keep me awake  

ohhh its such an issue getting the "right" car. I looked at 3 door stuff, but getting my 2 brats  kids in has been a nightmare in the past, plus my BIL is a gangly thing so when we all go out in my car (with DH aswell) he cant get into the back lol. I deally a stretch limo would be the best car.. so that the kids are situated miles apart.

Have suggested a hummer to DH but aparently thats not practical, I did say parking would be easier.. I would just drive over people at the school 

Back to ebay to see what else has been put on there today.... spotted an 04 plate Astra on on car traders site.. but cant for love nore money find it now  good price at just under £2000 aswell..

Corrina xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I used to be worried about driving automatics until I drove one of our pool cars at work..it's a doddle, like driving a bumper car but without hitting other cars!!!!  Our automatic has a 'manual' mode so you can switch it over when you're overtaking or going uphill & you need the poke!  

Both our cars are really comfy, it's like sitting on an armchair! 

Re parking, you can always get a car with parking sensors!  

Whatcar.com is always a good place to look at the models you're after & also find out their weakspots too, like potential dodgy clutch, reliaibility etc.  It also gives valuation on each model so you won't be diddled by garages.

Ronnie
xx

/links


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohh cheers for the whatcar web info... off to have a peak right now.

Def need something to get me up hills. ... be quicker going backwards half the time, and what is it with tractors "knowing" when I am about?   Im sure they lay in wait  

Have actually thought about parking sensors, they seem like a really good idea, MIL has them on hers (thank heavens!).. 
The one thing I shall miss about my car is the radio controls on the steering wheel.. although it has meant I cant have a CD player in the car .. its such a handy place to have them, obviously thought of by a woman  

fingers crossed it might wear me out and Ill get to sleep at some point tonight!

Corrina xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hope you managed to get some sleep & not dreamt about cars last night!!!  

We have the radio & CD control buttons on our Avensis..it's def very handy function. I agree, it must have been invented by a woman!!  

We always tend to follow tractors in the morning, esp if we're running late for work!  

I'm off to see the new Ford Fiesta tomorrow.  I 1st saw it in the Motor Show & it looks like a littler version of the Focus..should be interesting.

Another place that has reasonable priced car is Car Giant as they are all ex fleet with higher than average mileage, & if you're after a popular car, then it's worth having a look there as well.  I have a couple of friends who bought from there & have not had any complaints. 

Good luck.  Let us know what you end up buying!!

Ronnie
xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I had a Vauxhall Astra and I liked it very much. Much preferred it to the car I've got now.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I got a Honda Civic (new shape) about 2 months ago - its brill. Really light to drive, lots of adjustment on the seat, and the steering wheel moves up and down. I am 5.1" so know what you mean about reaching the pedals!!!

I had a Landrover Freelander before the Honda and that also was great for me, the seat moved quite far forward and as you are sitting quite upright with your legs dangling the pedals are in the right places (for me anyway - DH said they didnt fit him but he is 6.2")

Good luck with the car hunt.

R
x


----------

